# Motobecane Mirage



## wrongway (Sep 11, 2019)

Yesterday I was looking at a 1978-1980 Motobecane Mirage for sale. No pictures yet. The paint looks really good, graphics are nice. It needs new tires and a tune-up. Otherwise it looks really good and rideable. It's at $150. Are these good bikes? I read mixed reviews on them.


----------



## PfishB (Sep 11, 2019)

Lower end in the Motobecane lineup, straight gauge 2040 steel and Suntour components.  Bocama lugs depending on which year.  They're decent bikes for their category, dollar value is subjective as always.. The paint on Motos is usually very good and durable - I have a couple and both have excellent finishes.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 11, 2019)

Are they considered a racing bike? Touring bike?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 11, 2019)

The Mirage was an entry level road bike. It's a basic, all-purpose type road bike. I guess that qualified as "touring" of sorts, but it's not really a bike you'd do long touring with - just an entry level bike for riding on the road.


----------



## juvela (Sep 11, 2019)

-----

You will be able to receive more pointed responses when visual display can be erected.

velo-pages.com has the Motobecane catalogue for 1978 posted here -

http://www.velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=33056 

the _feuille_ for the Mirage model keeps counsel at this locus -

http://www.velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=33071 

-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Sep 15, 2019)

Sounds more like a $50 (or less) bike. At least where I am. It was a basic, inexpensive model. It also has 27" wheels instead of 700C wheels. That means the available selection of new tires is limited., but not really that big of a deal for that bike. $10 Kendas will do the trick..  You would expect at least a nice Grand Touring with decent tires for that much. You can easily be into it for $225 by the time you are done. If you can, keep looking. Correct size, frame material, components, wheel size and condition are all important.


----------



## CavemanJoe (Sep 15, 2019)

BTW, "recreational" is probably the correct category. "Racing" and "touring", though, were used quite liberally to describe these type of bikes " back in the day".


----------



## wrongway (Sep 16, 2019)

I think I will pass. I'm really a Raleigh guy, but this looked pretty decent and not horribly priced. It's on Ebay. I'd like to find one that is more relaxed for a light day of touring. I was figuring around $220 as well.


----------



## Alan Brase (Sep 16, 2019)

As was always the case, If you spend money on better (lighter) rims and tires, you will get a much nicer riding experience, that is lighter ride, easier acceleration. Any extra mass on your wheels has to be accelerated twice, linearly and rotationally. So, alloy rims make a difference you can feel, especially in stop and go riding.
Of COURSE, one can retro fit lighter rims on an older bike, and there is some lovely new stuff out there and new quality tires. BUT WOW, it is expensive.
There is a place for a bike like this, but this one is on the high end of the price range.


----------

